# Thinking about breeding Blue and Aqua.



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay, so I need money. And I've been thinking about breeding Blue and Aqua really really soon. I decided to hold off on Merlin for a second batch. But I had a couple questions.
1. Blue and Aqua have been living next to each other for a while, so the only conditioning I would have to do now is feed them blood worms, right?
2. I have NO way to get live food for the fry, would crushing up blood worms into a powder be okay for them? Or is there any other thing I could do?

Other than that, I'm pretty much ready. I'm not expecting a huge batch since it will be my first time, so I'm going to use a 10 gallon. Oh and one more thing, why do people use Styrofoam cups? 
Thanks guys.​


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay, so I think I can get some microworms to feed them. And I get the styrofoam cup now. lol. So wish me luck guys.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just read in a new book tonight that if you have live plants, they produce micro organisms that the fry can feed off of. You can also grow your own vinegar eel culture by using an apple and apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Really? They like pop up on they're own? lol or do I need to buy them?? I haven't read that much into live food. I'm working on it. lol.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Ah, nevermid, just looked it all up.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just reread the page and it says you have to have a starter culture. Darn, I thought this was a good way to save money! lol:frustrated:


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol me too. Something I'll probably look into for the future though. I think I can get some microworms. Do you know if frozen brine shrimp or worms is okay? Or does it have to be live?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Microworms and BBs are the best. I reccomend the San Fransisco bay Shrimpery. Also you'll need a vial of eggs.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've always heard that it should be live but Mr Vampire will have to answer that.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

good luck


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay so I'm ordering some eggs tomorrow, should have them Monday. So the fry will have food just in time.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY! I'm glad you are going to breed.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

When are you going to start conditioning them?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well if you think about it, they've been conditioned haven't they? They've been living right next to eachother for a while now. I've been feeding them blood worms. So I think they're good to go. I might release them tomorrow night. =D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is she full of eggs yet?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'd say so. She's been full of eggs for about a week now!! And she's so tiny as it is so it looks kinda weird. Hold on I'll get a pic.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ok.lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay here's a few.

Here's Aqua.



























Blue's bubblenest from the bottom.









From the top.









Whatcha think?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's got a huge bubblenest going! I don't know if its just her coloring or if its breeding stripes I'm seeing.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

They're breeding stripes lol. When she's all by herself, no boys around, she's all blue. So I think she's ready, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sure sounds like it! So you're going to put them together tomorrow? You'll have to keep us posted on all the action. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They're both ready to get down to buisness


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yup yup lol. I'm gonna take some pics and videos if possible. I'm so excited.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Your first spawn is always exciting


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool! By the way, I just got a new betta book. Its the Animal Planet Aquarium Care of Bettas. Its easy to read and understand.Mr Vampire, did you say that you had that book?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Cool! By the way, I just got a new betta book. Its the Animal Planet Aquarium Care of Bettas. Its easy to read and understand.Mr Vampire, did you say that you had that book?


Yes. It was my first betta book and is currently undergoing duct tape surgery  The whole binding has fallen off because I would read it so much.

Also I would flip it openon the floor in the middle of class 

BTW I'm reading it while I'm writing this.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol duct tape solves EVERYTHING.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> Yes. It was my first betta book and is currently undergoing duct tape surgery
> 
> Thats funny! Its great that you read so much.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> MrVampire181 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. It was my first betta book and is currently undergoing duct tape surgery
> ...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats how you learn stuff.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Thats how you learn stuff.


If only I could do that with my mathbook


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Good luck Vikki!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Wow, they are definitely ready to go! How exciting!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay, so in about a hour I'm going out. Gonna go to Land and Sea Pets to get her to order the eggs. I might have to push breeding off till tomorrow though. Because her shop isn't open tomorrow, which means the fry will hatch before I can get brine shrimp to feed them. So I'll probably have to wait till tomorrow night to release Aqua. But this will give Blue a head start on making a new bubblenest because I'm going to take apart the 10 gallon they're in and set it up for breeding.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good! Good luck with everything, Vikki!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

New update, gotta wait till Tuesday. The eggs wont be in till Wednesday.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good luck with the breeding! Thats a giant bubblenest btw!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay well here's some pics. I'll def be breeding them Tuesday. I gotta go get a turkey baster too. I might get some styrofoam cups. Dunno. 


















































































Sorry I know that's alot of pics. But I want to take pics and videos and stuff. So this thread will be very picture heavy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks. I'm getting excited. I can't wait for Tuesday lol.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)




----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!! I can't wait either, Vikki! One of the rules for betta breeders is that you have to do a spawn log. lol


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Looks good! Pics are necessary!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Looking good! I can't wait to see how it goes


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

yay, that's good for me. lol. I like writing to you guys and taking pics. Hopefully I'll throw some videos in too. 
lol Mr.V that made me smile, I love that. 
Eek, can't wait.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can you do a video of the spawning?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I just found this, SO exciting!!!!!!!! Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yes! I agree with drama, it would be awesome if you could get video of the actual spawning!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That would be awesome!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I will try to get a video of the spawning. Hopefully it happens while I'm awake. But I'll be watching with camera in hand while I'm awake, lol.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

New picture, got Styrofoam cups.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yay a styrofoam cup!! LOL. Also are you planning on spawning often or is this a one time thing?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well if I'm sucessful, I plan on breeding Merlin and Aqua. How long should I wait before Aqua breeds again? I might buy a female for Merlin. I saw a female at Walmart that looked like Merlin and except for the red and was a dark blue instead of black. Might get her tomorrow if she's still there.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope you can get her.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

It's weird because walmart always has brown females. They actually had a few with colors, she was pretty. Only thing stopping me is my boyfriend. He doesn't want me to get anymore, especially now that I'm breeding this week. So I dunno.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Get her!! If this can produce little Merlins you NEED to get her!!!! LOL.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You need to get your boyfriend addicted to bettas too! lol


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

This is exciting! Good Luck !!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol I think I will. Thanks guys. I hope she's still there.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!! I hope she's there!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Hmm, we should start thinking about names.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Strain names or names for your new fish??


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Ha, both. Nevermind, can't do strain names, I have NO IDEA what they'll look like. But I'm going to Walmart later, let's hope she's still there!!
Oh and update with Blue and Aqua, last night she somehow found her way on his side. She seems okay though so I flipped the divider, threw her in a salt bath then put her back on her side and they seem fine. Blue started a bubblenest overnight. Here's a pic. It's not too big, but he's still got a day or so before I decide to release her, I keep getting more excited, lol. I can't wait.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

yay! A nest! I hope you can get the female you want! I want a female, but I can't get any right now. :-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice nest!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yep. So I'm leaving soon. I really really hope she's still there. I'll have to keep her in the vase for now. My friend in colorado has a 10 gallon he said I can have when he gets back. So that's what I'll breed Merlin and the new girl in. There's also a woman who lives about 30 minutes away who has a 10 gallon she says I can have. But I'll be back in a bit, hopefully with the little girly.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Nice little bubble nest starting there! Good luck getting the female!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I hope you can get her!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well they didn't have her. =(
But there was another female who caught my eye. She's blue, sometimes she looks black. She looks a little like Fishy, but has a tail like Merlins, minus the black. She's really pretty. I'm gonna post pics.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry you couldn't get her but I'm glad you found another one you like.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

*sigh* I was starting to get discouraged because ever since Aqua found her way to Blue's side, Blue seemed like he didn't want to mate anymore. But he's finally working more on that bubble nest and I'm hoping so bad to release her tomorrow. If things somehow don't work out, I'll be rearranging the tank next Monday to condition Merlin and Marina. But I'm still hoping this works. *crosses fingers*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> *sigh* I was starting to get discouraged because ever since Aqua found her way to Blue's side, Blue seemed like he didn't want to mate anymore. But he's finally working more on that bubble nest and I'm hoping so bad to release her tomorrow. If things somehow don't work out, I'll be rearranging the tank next Monday to condition Merlin and Marina. But I'm still hoping this works. *crosses fingers*


That's normal. He was depressed because you put her back.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh okay. So you're saying he liked being with her? I get it now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He should still work on his nest even if she is with him.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

He's working on it now. =D
Let's hope I can release her tomorrow now. I just hope he doesn't get aggressive.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure there will be SOME aggression, as long as it doesn't get violent where someone gets hurt. I hope everything goes well for you. We'll be here waiting to hear all the details! lol


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I can't wait to see what happens! I hope it all works out


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Crossing my fingers for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

My fingers are crossed too! I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay guys, I need your opinions. Aqua doesn't have breeding stripes anymore. I think that since she found her way on Blue's side and now she's back with a little nip, that she doesn't want to breed anymore. I'm worried. Blue is still happy, but Aqua doesn't seem to like him anymore. I've been debating on if I want to switch it up and put Merlin in there and try my own Crowntail male, veiltail female. Yes, I know I bought Marina for Merlin, but that can always happen later. I just want this to happen soon. I'm so excited but seeing the progress, it's saddening.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is Aqua still full of eggs?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yes, she's full of eggs. No breeding stripes though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Canyou put her in some kind of container and float it inthe tank with Blue? That way they'll still be in view of each other but not be able to hurt each other. She's got to release those eggs at some point so she should want to spawn.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I can float her in the cup she came in..sound good?? Maybe then he'll make a bigger nest. I really wanted to release her today. Still hope I can. This way, floating her I can take out the divider.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good. Maybe seeing her will make him want to build a bigger nest.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

It looks like he is. I can take a pic with my phone to show.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So here's some more pics. Quality isn't that great because these are from my phone. My boyfriend is using the batteries for my camera right now.

Blue


















Bubblenest 









Aqua
They're bad pics, but you can sorta see how big her belly is. From the top view, she looks huge! lol


















I'll try to get some better pics when he gets home.
How big should I let the bubblenest get before I release her??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The nest looks pretty good sized to me. I've read that males will continue to work on their nest durinng spawning and even after they have eggs in the nest. Sometimes they'll even build a new nest and move the eggs over to it.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Ohh yay. Maybe when Drew get's home with my batteries, I'll release her. =D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, you want to release her before she loses all her eggs.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well maybe I'll release her now, let's just hope they don't spawn until he gets back.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Go ahead and release her and just keep an eye on her.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yep will do. So I'll be off here for a while, unless something happens.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, wow! I don't check this thing for a few days and theres a ton of new posts! lol this is exciting. Good luck!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay so here's some pictures. I don't know how to upload videos. Help??
But they're doing great, no violence. I put the links for the videos, they should be fine.
There shouldn't be a password.
http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=MOV-0009.flv

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=MOV-0010.flv

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=MOV-0011.flv

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=MOV-0012.flv

Pics





































































































http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/?action=view&current=MOV-0012.flv


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that they are doing well. Hopefully you'll have eggs soon!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay so since I'll be in my room again for a while, if anyone wants to text me to keep up with me, here's my number. 770-881-4648.
If I get anything harassing, I'll change my number tomorrow. I just figure that I should be able to trust you guys. make sure I know who you are, lol.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Good luck! I can't wait to see what happens when I get home from work tonight


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My females are getting chased from the nest :/ Well I'll just leave them in there for a few days and maybe I'll have some luck. The started an embrace but then the male got distracted (of course, lol).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good luck Vikki!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

From the videos it looks like she is breaking the nest apart. She isn't is she? 

Good luck!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Woah woah!! Blue is a tri band BF!!!!! Let's hope he passes some of those geness into the fry!!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I hope you get plenty of mini mes!!!! ( Or i should say mini bluquas!!!)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

They look like their doing great! I hope you have eggs soon! Come on guys! Get cracking! :-D


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Woah woah!! Blue is a tri band BF!!!!! Let's hope he passes some of those geness into the fry!!


Whoa, lol. I've never even heard of that, sounds cool


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I've never heard of it either! lol. Well if it makes my fry more attractive, then yes, pass it on. lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Maryrox247 said:


> I hope you get plenty of mini mes!!!! ( Or i should say mini bluquas!!!)


lol!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

rb500 said:


> Whoa, lol. I've never even heard of that, sounds cool


It's super rare. Luckily BF is carried in each generation.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> From the videos it looks like she is breaking the nest apart. She isn't is she?
> 
> Good luck!


No she's blowing bubbles too, small ones.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That sounds like a good sign.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> It's super rare. Luckily BF is carried in each generation.


That's good. Does that mean that BF is recessive?


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

So if she breeds a brother and sister second generation then 1/4 will be BF right?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Sounds right to me. Mr. Vamp and I were talking earlier about if I wanted to inbreed and make my own strain.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah they're doing very good, here's a bunch more pics before I get off again, one video too.

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0102.flv































































































































Sorry, I like pics and stuff. lol. Sorry if some are doubles also. But here I go again, off to the room.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Looks good!! Maybe soon!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Aqua has such gorgeous fins!


----------



## Kfrey (Aug 11, 2009)

Do you have to breed in a "breeder" tank or can you breed the in a normal planted tank. by just adding the female then when breeding is done remove her then when frys hatch remove the male


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Kfrey said:


> Do you have to breed in a "breeder" tank or can you breed the in a normal planted tank. by just adding the female then when breeding is done remove her then when frys hatch remove the male


You have to setup a tank specifically for breeding. For bettas that would be: 10 gallon filled halfway, a sponge or corner filter, a 50 watt submersible heater, and a styrofoam cup cut in half lengthwise.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay, so no spawning yet. I have a feeling it will happen over night. Blue nipped at Aqua a little, but nothing serious. I'll keep everyone updated. =D


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

I've read that breeders in Asia often just boil eggs and mash them up into small bits and feed them to the fry 

Also Daphnia is supposed to be good for baby fry.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay guys, it's a no go for these two. Blue started to get agressive and flare at her. I didn't like it. So now I'm going to try Merlin and Aqua. I can't breed Marina yet, since I just got her. So I'll be starting a new thread. In a month or so I'm going to try Blue and Aqua again or maybe Blue and Marina, don't know yet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry things didn't work out.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

It's okay. I wish they would have, but like I said I'll give them a try eventually.


----------

